# Desk plans for a Lawyer



## lvlacgyver (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello, my brother and I are gonna build a desk for him b/c he needs one for his profession. He likes traditional/antique styles of furniture opposed to contemporary/modern. We're gonna build it from Cherry. I've searched all over the internet from some good plans, free or purchased, and can't really find one that he likes. We've found some pictures online of some nice desk that maybe we could model ours from, but none with plans. I've attatched two pics of what we're looking for. If anyone knows a site with some nice plans, please let me know or maybe someone on here has built a similar project and can share their plans with me. Thanks for any replies.
-Casey


----------



## chasekwe (Dec 22, 2009)

How close to Albany, I have a matching desk and credenza at least as nice as those pictures in cherry sitting in my basement.


----------



## lvlacgyver (Jan 4, 2008)

I live in Albany actually. H'es not looking to buy anything though b/c this project is something that we're going to do together. Thanks though.
-Casey


----------



## Tangoshoes (Dec 24, 2009)

We have a woodworking shop in our area that has a warehouse of all their project plans put together. You just browse the projects to pick out plans. I would look for something like this in your area. That way you can see the desk as it is finished before starting on plans that just have a drawing : )


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Look at the picture and make your own plans. I could make that desk by the two pictures shown.


----------



## jallenmorris (Jun 13, 2011)

I too am a lawyer that makes saw dust as a hobby. That desk in the first picture is simply amazing. Any luck building a desk for with your brother? I like the feel of the hard leather in the middle of the desk. Nothing like writing with a nice pen turned on my lathe on a hard leather surface. Any updates would be greatly appreciated.

When I move out of my current home office into my own place, I'm going to build my own desk and office furniture. My other dream would be to build a small CNC router to create ornate panels on the desk.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Look at the picture and make your own plans. I could make that desk by the two pictures shown.


+1. That's what I would do.












 







.


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

I made this desk from the same picture you posted and I had plan for a desk I made my mom that I got off the new yankee work shop. Then I put the 2 together and came up with this


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

This is another picture showing the printer and and computer storage


----------



## jallenmorris (Jun 13, 2011)

Drs3077,

I assume that's a plywood top, right? It looks like spindles or half-spindles on the front of the desk. Did you turn those yourself?

That's a great looking desk you built there. I like the slide for the computer or printer. Nice feature to have the printer right there by you but out of sight.


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

the top is solid 1/4 saw oak i turn the spindles my self


----------

